# Double Chin - Normal?



## christineliu89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, my dog is 9 yrs old thus year. And I realised he has developed a "double chin". The stack of fats is quite soft and he doesnt seems to have any issue with appetite. I am wondering is this normal or sth serious? Thanks


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Um... well I guess it would depend on a few things... like for instance the breed of your dog and whether or not your dog is of healthy weight. I cannot think of any instances where a double chin on a dog would be considered a healthy or normal thing, but it's really something one would need to see for themselves before they could truly determine whether or not it's normal. 

Please consider attaching a photo of your dogs face and body (from above and sides).


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

This made me laugh, Xena has a double chin but it's just loose skin around her neck


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> This made me laugh, Xena has a double chin but it's just loose skin around her neck


See I could understand that, Toby has the loose skin folds around his neck too (its a bully thing  ) but the way this is described, I pictured it literally ON the dogs chin.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Does the dog show it when standing up or just laying down?


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

lol rroxie has a slight dewlap that becomes a double chin when she puts her head certain ways. i too have a double chin--most of the time these ddays.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I wouldn't be too concerned about a double chin that has always been there, but the OP says the dog has "developed" a double chin. I'm thinking the dog may have put on quite a bit of weight. A photo would be good.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I had a chow mix that had a filled salivary gland that bulged. It was under his chin, and bulged out the size of half a grapefruit (small) or really large orange. Vet checked it out and said he could drain it, but it would most likely fill back up with spit, and since it wasn't bothering him, suggested we do nothing. It never affected him. just a large "spit sack". It felt somewhat soft, but full. Not a hard lump. maybe that's what your dog has? I'd get a vet to look at it to rule out tumors and put your mind at ease.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Shep is not overweight, but he is 13 yo, and he has lots of loose skin on his neck, on his back when lying down, and he no longer has that nice stomach tuck that he had when younger, even though he's gained no extra weight, and I can still feel his ribs.

So, pictures or the Vet's opinion might help with the double chin...


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kayota said:


> lol rroxie has a slight dewlap that becomes a double chin when she puts her head certain ways.* i too have a double chin-*-most of the time these ddays.


Getting older is kind to no one. Trust me.


----------

